# Best resources on refuting the Apocrypha



## MichaelNZ (Apr 26, 2016)

I am looking for recommended resources to show that the Apocrypha is not Scripture. I'm currently listening to Dr James White's debate on the subject with Gary Michuta, but there is a lot more material that could be covered. I'm looking for something that shows the Jewish and early Christian rejection of these books, as well as information about problems in individual books.

Since I unfortunately don't live in the great US of A, I'd prefer something I can get via ebook.


----------



## Quickened (Apr 26, 2016)

I would be interested in the same topic but with physical books


----------



## Logan (Apr 26, 2016)

Honestly I think the most convincing argument (to a believer at least) is simply to read those books. The sheep quickly see the lack of the Shepherd's voice.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Apr 26, 2016)

Michael,

I've sent you a PM -- I may have something that you would be interested in.


----------



## earl40 (Apr 26, 2016)

Logan said:


> Honestly I think the most convincing argument (to a believer at least) is simply to read those books. The sheep quickly see the lack of the Shepherd's voice.



I agree. I heard James White read the gospel of Thomas recently and my ears almost bled out.


----------



## Edward (Apr 26, 2016)

earl40 said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly I think the most convincing argument (to a believer at least) is simply to read those books. The sheep quickly see the lack of the Shepherd's voice.
> ...



Thomas isn't part of the Apocrypha.


----------



## Irish Presbyterian (Apr 27, 2016)

The following resources would be a great help if you can get a hold of any of them:

The Journey from Texts to Translations: The Origin and Development of the Bible, Paul D Wegner
The Canon of Scripture, F. F. Bruce
The Books and the Parchments, F. F. Bruce
The Origin of the Bible, ed. Philip W. Comfort
Understanding Scripture: An Overview of the Bible's Origin, Reliability, and Meaning, eds. Wayne Grudem, C. John Collins, Thomas R. Schreiner
Scripture Alone, James R. White


----------



## earl40 (Apr 27, 2016)

Edward said:


> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



Yes indeed that is true.  I simply wrote this to say a child of God should recognize words that do not come from our Him.


----------



## MW (Apr 27, 2016)

MichaelNZ said:


> Since I unfortunately don't live in the great US of A, I'd prefer something I can get via ebook.



William Whitaker, Disputations on Holy Scripture, should be available at googlebooks or archive. The First Controversy, question first, deals with the subject as a whole, looks at the testimony of the church, and examines individual books.


----------

